

Ask HN: What's your favorite merge tool? - teeray

Seems to be quite a few options out there, and I was wondering what the crowd favorite was. There didn't seem to be a thread on this, so it might be nice to collect everyone's opinion in one place.
======
robdjc
For windows development, I like WinMerge: <http://winmerge.org/>

------
jbicha
<http://meldmerge.org/>

------
surajcm
diffmerge

------
jyu
p4merge

------
gruseom
ediff

